# Army Psychologist, Combat Vet, Kills Self.



## Marauder06 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/vet-saved-many-iraq-couldnt-escape-demons-190136480.html

Because I was in units in which psych screening was part of the assessment and selection process, and because I dealt extensively with detainees, interrogators, guards, etc. when I was downrange,   also dealt extensively with psychologists.  I didn't know this one in particular, but it sounds like he was very good at his job, and was an asset to his unit, which was my experience with all of the psychs I dealt with in the past.  RIP. 



> HE SAVED MANY
> NOW HE'S HOME.
> Capt. Peter Linnerooth was an Army psychologist. He counseled soldiers during some of the fiercest fighting in Iraq. Hundreds upon hundreds sought his help. For nightmares and insomnia. For shock and grief. And for reaching that point where they just wanted to end it all.
> Linnerooth did such a good job his Army comrades dubbed him The Wizard. His "magic" was deceptively simple: an instant rapport with soldiers, an empathetic manner, a big heart.
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 17, 2013)

Ouch.  RIP Sir.  I'm sorry there was no one there for you like you were there for so many others.  Who heals the healer?

LL


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2013)

Damn.... RIP Sir.


----------



## AWP (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Skies, CPT. I hope the demons finally allowed you to rest your unquiet mind.


----------



## Dame (Mar 17, 2013)

Heartbreaking. I wish him peace at last.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 17, 2013)

Damn.  RIP Captain.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 17, 2013)

It sucks to hear about things like this.  I read this earlier and just can't understand how someone who helped so many couldn't find the help that he needed.


----------



## tova (Mar 17, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Healer.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP, you stood your watch over the sick and wounded, may God grant you the peace you deserve.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 21, 2013)

What a terrible shame, very sad.  Peace to you, Sir, your watch is over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2013)

My god.  So very sad...


----------

